# Coding specialist I, II, III



## jmcpolin (Mar 21, 2012)

What is the difference between the coding specialists and just a coder?


----------



## anicho4250@aol.com (Mar 25, 2012)

*Difference in the name*

I believe it's the same. The name is just different. The same can be said for clinical data specialist, abstractor, coder analyzer. Different coding departments name it differently.

Vanessa Nicholas CPC


----------

